# [Resolved] Explorer Error {module unknown}



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hello, please please help me, i'm getting the same error message also:

Explorer has caused an error in module <unknown> 
Explorer will now close

and I need you to help me find the root of the problem, thanks. I will copy and paste the information from startup programs if it will help.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

here is the information for my PC in Msinfo32, under Startup Programs:

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Alogserv	c:\program files\mcafee\mcafee virusscan\alogserv.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
freesurfer	c:\program files\free surfer\fs20.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadQM	loadqm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
McAfeeVirusScanService	c:\program files\mcafee\mcafee virusscan\avsynmgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Microsoft Works Portfolio	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkssb.exe /allusers	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Update Detection	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MiniLog	c:\windows\system\zonelabs\minilog.exe -service	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Net.Medic	c:\progra~1\vitals~1\net~1.med\program\netmedic.exe .DEFAULT	Startup
New.net Startup	rundll32 c:\windows\newdot~1.dll,newdotnetstartup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NVIEW	rundll32.exe nview.dll,nviewloadhook	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
OEMCleanup	c:\windows\options\oemreset.exe /o	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QuickTime Task	"c:\windows\system\qttask.exe" -atboottime	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SideWinderTrayV4	c:\progra~1\micros~1\gameco~1\common\swtrayv4.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SSDPSRV	c:\windows\system\ssdpsrv.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Taskbar Display Controls	rundll deskcp16.dll,quickres_rundllentry	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TaskMonitor	c:\windows\taskmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TDS3	c:\program files\tds-3\tds-3.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TkBellExe	c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\evntsvc.exe -osboot	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TraySantaCruz	c:\windows\system\tbctray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TrueVector	c:\windows\system\zonelabs\vsmon.exe -service	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
WorksFUD	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkfud.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
zBrowser Launcher	c:\progra~1\logitech\itouch\itouch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ZoneAlarm	c:\progra~1\zonela~1\zoneal~1\zoneal~1.exe All Users	Common Startup


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, jibberjabber -- I've split your posts off to a separate thread for better support. Please follow-up here and not to the other thread.

For starters let's remove New.net from Add/Remove programs -- as it is a known cause of this error. Be sure to reboot afterwards.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q302463&

Also, I'm not sure what this is, but I would recommend uninstalling it if it is seen in Add/Remove or going to start>run, entering *msconfig* and unchecking it in the startup tab.

freesurfer c:\program files\free surfer\fs20.exe All Users

I would also recommend uninstalling this:

Net.Medic c:\progra~1\vitals~1\net~1.med\program\netmedic.exe .DEFAULT Startup

Your startups could be a lot trimmer... but let's see if these procedures resolve the error.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

"Free surfer" is a pop-up prevention program, it stops annoying pop-up ads, and "NetMedic" is a network monitor, that displays how much data I am sending or receiving from the net.

Thanks for the help, do u think i still need to get rid of these programs from startup? and also, i'll do what you said about msconfig, thanks...


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

I have just removed new.net, let's see how things go, i'll get back to you if the error continues.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok; the error was probably related to new.net. A little further research on netmedic doesn't seem to reveal any particular problems with it, and it is not spyware from what I can tell.

Give us a final follow-up one way or another...


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi, i really appreciate all the help that you give everyone here. I like to help people out when I can with their pc problems, and it's nice to know other people do the same, or better.

It's great that out of all the bad in the modern world, there are still many people willing to help others. 


Re:NetMedic, this is one of the programs that I can safely say has been solidly stable, and caused very few, if not, no errors at all, which is why I was a bit surprised when you mentioned NetMedic, thanks again for all the help, and i'll get back to you soon.

By the way, what exactly is New.net's function? I always saw it in add/remove programs, but didn't quite know what it was.

Still don't...lol 

Are you guys in the UK, or USA mostly?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here is a little info on New.net.

http://www.cexx.org/newnet.htm

Sorry I jumped on Net.medic, I've just been reading more about it and agree it looks like a good program. I had it confused with some net "accelerator" programs -- almost all of which are really "spware" apps and do not really improve browsing.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks 

Good riddens to the New.net application!!!


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hello again.

Unfortunately I am still receiving the same error message, EXPLORER HAS CAUSED AN ERROR IN MODULE UNKNOWN...

Please help!!!

Thanks


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

P.S. Sorry, I just thought of something.

The error message doesn't come up every time I startup, on average I would say once every 3 times I startup.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry to hear that. Troubleshooting intermittants is especially dificult, but it sounds like an occasional timing conflict in the loading of a particular file if it is occuring on startup.

Here is a suggested startup profile that should not hobble you for any routine operations. In fact most entries can be left permanently unchecked. If the error continues, I would also try unchecking McAfee and ZoneAlarm entries for a test period.

Run *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab to UNcheck all items EXCEPT the following:

*statemgr

alogserv (McAfee)

loadpowerprofiles (only needed if using power management options)

McAfeeVirusScan

Minilog (ZoneAlarm)

PcHealth

ScanRegistry

SystemTray

StillImageMonitory (stimon -- can be unchecked if you are not going to use the scanner)

TrueVector (ZoneAlarm)

ZBrowser (required if you use a logitech keyboard)

ZoneAlarm

Here is a link that will give you further info on these and other items in Msconfig...

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

You can gradually re-enable any startups such as Net.medic, if the problem doesn't occur in this profile, then test long enough to determine if it is an issue.


----------



## RedApe (Jul 19, 2002)

Not sure if this will be a huge help or not:

New.net is commonly associated with the music sharing prog's like Kazaa/Morpheus etc....and there are a few others to be aware of as well.

Webhancer Customer Companion, Savenow....I'd recommend seeing if those are listed in your Add/Remove Programs list from Control Panel. 9 times in 10 if New.net is there, Webhancer and Savenow will be too.

There is a regedit fix for New.net as well, as unninstall of the prog does not always fix the issues, as mentioned above by Rollin' Rog. A good indication that New.net is causing the problems is when you try to unninstall, Win alerts saying it cannot be removed, or Win does not ask you to restart the machine after the unninstall.....

Have you tried perfroming the "repair" option for IE...?


Also, on reflection of the original post: the error your getting there, does it say Explorer or IExplorer....?

Hope this helps....


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Re: RedApe 
Windows did not ask me to restart the machine, but i don't think new.net is in the registry, as it is not in internet options anymore.

I have searched the registry for new.net, but nothing was found

Re: Rollin' Rog
I have tried unchecking all programs apart from the ones you mentioned, if that doesn't fix it, i'll get back to you again if that's ok.

Also if that doesn't work, RedApe could you give me the fix for new.net, if it is still in my system. P.S. I do not have SaveNow or Webhancer installed, as I removed SaveNow a long time ago.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem, we'll keep at it. Even though you may not be prompted to restart after removing a program like new.net, I hope you did -- that is why I always include it in directions.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

OK, i've tried selective startup. So far no error msgs, but i'll need a few more days to be sure...

If selective startup does stop the error message, what should I do with the certain programs that I want to load at startup, like NetMedic, IR Remote Controller, Trillian, Freesurfer and TraySantaCrus (my sound card program that runs in background to offer the good quality of sound that my card provides)?

As said before, if it doesn't work, i'll try to remove ZoneAlarm and Mcaffee VirusScan from startup.

Thanks...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It just becomes a process of testing by elimination then. You enable one or two at a time (startups which you actually miss) and test long enough to draw a conclusion as to whether they are a factor. Intermittants are difficult -- it may not be a specific program, just a particular combination. Sometimes these things can take weeks to fully work out.

If it turns out to be something like Net.medic, try making a desktop or quicklaunch shortcut for it and run it after everything else has loaded. There may be another method as well, but let's wait and see.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

I did get the error again, not until I opened Internet Explorer however, do you think internet explorer is connected to the problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Usually if one sees a "module unknown" type error with IE, it would be in relation to some ad or spyware that is installed, and I don't see any in your startups.

I'm wondering about that zbrowser entry for your keyboard though. What do you lose if you uncheck it in msconfig? Is it just for one key access to the internet?

Browser Helper Objects (BHOs) also do not show up in Startup lists. To find out if you have any installed and if they might be damaged, you can install a special utility.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,2023,00.asp


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

This is a very hard problem to fix, but I did find something else in your startup that you don't need. It's WorksFUD, not sure what it is but neither do these folks. Scroll down to WKFUD to find out more info. 
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_w.htm


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Rollin' Rog, (also RedApe and Rick1953) thanks for all the help.

I've been starting up my PC everyday from 13th August (when I last posted reporting the Internet Explorer errors, which have now gone thanks to u for telling me about BHO's) 14th 15th and 16th, I have not gotten that error message once!!!

This is quite unusual, and it's unlikely that it's just a coincidence.

If it is, i'll be right back here asking again. I guess i'll have to 2 b annoying, LOL.

Even if I do get the error message again soon, the steps taken have drastically improved the performance of my PC and enourmously reduced the error messages on my PC.

Thank you, all you LOVELY PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]

I'll happily put a "resolved" on this then and give the wood a knock for ya'


----------

